# Do you think Pocket Camp was testing the waters for certain things in New Horizons?



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 24, 2021)

I do! I feel like the team wanted to see if things like crafting would be good in main series games. Also I think that even if NL had PWP's I think that PC's campsite builder type thing was already testing it too! The market plaza area is also kinda like Harvey's camp and Mainstreet combined and so on. I really wish fortune cookies were in NH but more like in NL! I wonder if there would be a certain way to obtain without bells or play coins since they are not in this game?? WHAT IF WE USED NOOK MILES FOR THEM. I have many ideas and this is basically just a way to get my thoughts out! If you have anything to add tell me!  Have an amazing day/night!!!


----------



## Beanz (Dec 25, 2021)

yes, i haven’t played pocket camp very much and this is a very small feature but i remember when they put out a limited time wig collection. one of the wigs looked a lot like one of the default mirror hairstyles in new horizons.

the wig im talking about in specific:




looks a lot like this nh hairstyle:



maybe nintendo was trying to see how people would react to different hairstyles?

also not a pocket camp thing but i think that nintendo was testing us with the meow coupons for nook miles


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 25, 2021)

In some ways yes. They were testing how crafting was working, although I do prefer how the crafting works in Pocket Camp compared to how it is in New Horizons.


----------



## your local goomy (Dec 26, 2021)

I don't think so. Pocket Camp is just like any other mobile game: to make extra revenue. A lot of Pocket Camp's furniture and other things (such as the wigs) are far superior to what New Horizons will ever have, and it has to be that way in order to get money out of people.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 26, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> I don't think so. Pocket Camp is just like any other mobile game: to make extra revenue. A lot of Pocket Camp's furniture and other things (such as the wigs) are far superior to what New Horizons will ever have, and it has to be that way in order to get money out of people.


Oh interesting! I was talking about 2017-2019 PC. It still had good items but I feel like it was less GIVE US YOUR CASH than it is now. LT's are pretty easy to get and the game is still really fun even if you dont spend a penny! You just need to save a little with your LF's kinda like Gems in Hatsune Miku: Colorful Stage. I appreciate your opinion and thought too!


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Dec 27, 2021)

I concur with what @your local goomy stated. _PC_ was originally supposed to be something of a _SimCity_ game, very different from the main games. Ironically, the conception was scrapped for being "bare-bores". Yeah, because the actual game *definitely* isn't basic and simplistic at all.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 27, 2021)

Introspective Onlooker said:


> I concur with what @your local goomy stated. _PC_ was originally supposed to be something of a _SimCity_ game, very different from the main games. Ironically, the conception was scrapped for being "bare-bores". Yeah, because the actual game *definitely* isn't basic and simplistic at all.


I am seeing alot about what all of you are saying! I think that they just wanted a way to make TONS of money and also expand the fanbase through mobile since they have made many other franchises mobile now, thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 27, 2021)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I am seeing alot about what all of you are saying! I think that they just wanted a way to make TONS of money and also expand the fanbase through mobile since they have made many other franchises mobile now, thanks for your thoughts!


When they introduced "Leaf Tickets" it became the whole microstransaction for AC that turned a lot of people off. They had so many cool looking items but you've had to use those Leaf Tickets just to get them.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 8, 2022)

No, but I think it inspired them in some way. Like Pokémon Go was popping and then they created Pokémon Let's Go using those mechanics. But I think NH was already in the making and PC kinda gave a hint at the existence of crafting maybe. ACPC is moreso just the ultimate mobile AC experience, for better and worse. It's good that the main game wasn't too much influenced by that, if at all.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 8, 2022)

I don’t think so. Pocket Camp is just an app where you have to spend money to obtain anything near decent. On the contrary, I think Nintendo was trying to familiarize people with Pocket Camp. You have to connect Pocket Camp to your New Horizons to obtain the items from that game. Those are some of the better items in New Horizons, so obviously you’ll be tempted to download the app just for those items, had you _not_ previously played Pocket Camp. If you downloaded that app just for the code and started playing because you found it interesting, Nintendo makes money. All good in their eyes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Not really, I mean you can tell PC got all the money and attention and "testing" took really long if they added stuff from it at all in the main NH game. Seems they want(ed) to keep them rather separate which definitely sucks.


----------



## PowerPlus (Jul 22, 2022)

Nah I kinda disliked pocket camp it was my first experience of ac and it felt flat. It was the only reason I never picked up New leaf and new horizons at all until the recent year and last few weeks. But the crafting was weird but I think outdoor design came from pocket camp and transitioned to new horizons pretty well


----------

